# Papaya?



## phreak (Sep 23, 2009)

I searched and only found one thread with anything about smoking with papaya wood.  Papaya grow's super fast where I live, but I believe it is quite soft. I have 3 trees that have grown to about 10 feet tall within 1 year of planting, so if it's good to use I'll be growing more for sure. I haven't been able to find anything online to say not to use it...Anybody ever use it or have a good resource saying it's ok to use?


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 23, 2009)

I my self have never heard of smoking with papaya wood but I cann't think of any reason why you couldn't after all I use alot of fruit woods like apple, cherry, pear, presimine, peach and whatever else I can find. So give it a try and let us know.


----------



## cheapchalee (Sep 24, 2009)

Papaya grows just about everywhere I live.  You can't use it because it is to porse and falls apart quite easily when dry.  I use Mango on a regular bases as it is easy to get.  No complaints as of yet.  I also age my homebrew on Mango.

Charlie


----------



## phreak (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the input!  I kind of figured it would be too soft.


----------

